# another bigger cat rant.



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

Although I don't want to offend I can't help but whip out my soap box.I don't own a cat,I've never owned a cat but I seem to spend a fair bit of time looking out for other peoples feline pets.I have to scan my garden before letting my cat hating dogs out.I had to double wire my aviary after a cat mauled one of my budgies through the mesh.I've had to wire the tiny gap on my shed window after a cat got in and took the lid off a mouse cage,killing my animals.I can't let the crow out unsupervised for fear of attack from other peoples pets.Several times a year because I drive for a job,I have to scrape up other peoples cats hit by cars who are always gasping and convulsing their last breath.This morning at 3 am I spotted one on the grass verge.Pulled over it looked me in the eye and meowed.Stressful trip with my 5 dogs in the car cat meowing pitifully.Knocked the vet up,he'd been in bed 15 mins.Why don't cat owners keep their animals in instead of leaving them to make a nuicance of themselves,savage wildlife and die shocking gruesome deaths on the road.They are not road savvy particularly at night,I see tons of them dead before they have been turned into lumps of shredded meat,shockingly whole and life like.Foxes are more streetwise and they are killed by the shed load.I was late for work,my partner went out in his van looking for me and he'll be questioned why he was out in the works van in the early hours as it's fitted with a tracker.I don't mind for the cats sake but I do while some owner is cosily tucked up in bed as their cat lies dying face smashed in,pelvis broken.No one stops to help you know,I've never seen anyone stop to help any animal.Some things to do with pet owning have grey areas but step forward anyone who thinks it's ok to let their pet lay bashed in by the road side.I thank the vet for politely ignoring the fact that I was dressed in pyjamas ,bobble hat and wellies,my twilight dog walking attire.Why is it the acceptable norm for cat owners to turf out their pets,usually minus collar or chip?Rant over,it's all very distressing.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

I know what you mean, its so sad. At very least people should bring their cats in at night so that while they sleep their pets are safe.

My mum visited her dad not long ago and a cat from across the road was lying in the gutter outside the house crying and struggling to move.
They knocked on the door only to be told that the woman wanted nothing to do with it, so my mum and auntie grabbed her and dragged her round to my grandads and stood her in front of the cat that was mangled and distressed and demanded she take it to a vet, they even drove her there.

It shocked her into the shame of what she tried to do, ignore that dying animal, which btw was pts as its injuries were so horrific. She cried and poured out apologies as she watched her cat die.
They had 3 cats and that was the second to die from car accidents.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Well said!! I love my cats which is why they have an enclosed garden to play in 24/7 without coming to any harm or annoying the neighbours.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Aside from cars/roads, why do so many people let their unneutered males roam the streets? The fights they get into can be absolutely horrific!
And I don't understand why people dont make their cats identifiable- microchipping is quick, easy and cheap and these days you don't even have to go to the vet to get it done..in fact I was thinking about taking a course myself..
Mine are house cats, my male goes out to relieve himself under the hedge at the bottom of the garden then straight back in. Nearly all my neighbours have a cat/s and I don't think any are let in at night (if at all). What the hell is the point in getting them??!!:bash:
God it makes me so angry!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

Although the village I live in has a few mai roads around/through it, we're quite lucky that 90% of people round here get their cats in at night, we let ours out at 8am and sometimes they only go out to do their business and come back in again we make sure they're in by 5pm and then they're not allowed out until the next day. We're forever opening doors and windows for the cats to come in and out, they've managed to find a way to get into the bathroom window from outside now so, they're always around the house or in the fields down the road.
We've lived here for 10 years so the cats know who/where to avoid (however, our neighbours do let them in their houses sometimes)

We've had 2 cats killed on the road, we've found that female cats seem to wander more (both that got killed were female) and the first one wasn't microchipped so when someone phoned the RSPCA she ended up miles away when she died and we promised the inspector we'd get every single pet microchipped from then on and we have, all our boys are chipped and neutered so we don't get any kittens and we know where they are if anything happens to them.

I don't understand how people leave animals out at night or don't get them chipped.
Thankfully people stopped and helped the cats we lost, I can't imagine how it must feel to be sat badly broken on the side of the road with noone helping


----------



## Stephen Nelson (Jun 21, 2010)

I am currently home from Uni and living with my mother. Despite the fact in some respects I think our cats have had richer lives for being allowed out three of them have died on the road. I think when you consider the costs they very much out weigh the benefits. If I were ever to get a cat of my own after leaving home I would make sure to cat proof the garden first and that would be as far as they would be allowed out. Our remaining cat is eighteen and I agree with my mother that to bring her inside now after all this time would be distressing and with how little time she actually spends outside now almost pointless. I think the problem in a lot of cases is peoples attitude to keeping them in. Older generations are quick to write the suggestion off as ridiculous because for so long this has simply been how cats are kept. Unfortunately things are far more dangerous than they once were. There are far more unpleasant people out there ready to do your pet harm, far more animosity towards cats in general because of the problems they now cause and obviously far more cars on the road. Given our cats age I don't give my mum to hard a time about the whole thing because it would cost her more than she has to fence of the garden properly but I would certainly urge people buying a new cat to consider the matter very carefully. We lost out ten year old cat last week and not only are we heart broken but so is the other cat. If they had not gone out to put it simply we would still have two and they would still be entertaining each other when we are not around.


----------



## ilovecornsnakes (Apr 4, 2008)

agree to all the above.

My cat is neutered, microchipped and always wears a safety collar (stays on as he scratches but if it gets really caught it comes off) with a cylinder 'tag' with a note saying where he lives if he gets lost (mostly a house cat though). he's let out in the morning and (if he doesn't come straight back in) back in before sunset - my rule as i don't want him hunting wild life.
He's semi trained so stays in our and neighbours back gardens (well away from any roads).
my next door (with 2 neutered and 1 'whole' males) and the family across the road (with a pair and their son - haven't seen those cats in a while though) leave them out and they don't wear collars (don't know if their chipped either).

I wouldn't be suprised if the reason people leave their cats out all the time is that they like having a kitten round the house for the first few weeks/months then can't be bothered when it gets too big to cuddle and play with and go 'awww, cutie ikkle kitty'.


----------



## YoshiHCG (Feb 21, 2012)

My nan has had cats all her life and has a special run built in her garden which has scratching posts and platforms and a shelter, lots of fun play things for a cat with the safety of the enclosure.  They are mostly house cats. My partners cats have free roam of coming in and out, they're well fed though and will always come back  same as my old cats I used to have, they enjoyed being able to prance around in the sunshine and be lazy fat cats   But i do agree, cats that arent looked after properly and do get injured, the owners need to do alot more.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree. I have a duty of care to the animals that I choose to keep to give them a good life, keep them safe from harm and get veterinary care when they are ill. I take those responsibilities very seriously, so my cats aren't allowed to free roam and be at risk from thieves, traffic & incurable diseases. The garden is catproofed so they can enjoy sunbathing and butterfly chasing without being at risk. And as far as wildlife is concerned, in the 20 years since the garden was done, my cats have managed to catch 1 bird and 2 field mice, both of which they brought into the house intact and which were later released once I was happy that they weren't injured.


x Sarah x said:


> My mum visited her dad not long ago and a cat from across the road was lying in the gutter outside the house crying and struggling to move.
> They knocked on the door only to be told that the woman wanted nothing to do with it, so my mum and auntie grabbed her and dragged her round to my grandads and stood her in front of the cat that was mangled and distressed and demanded she take it to a vet, they even drove her there.
> 
> It shocked her into the shame of what she tried to do, ignore that dying animal, which btw was pts as its injuries were so horrific. She cried and poured out apologies as she watched her cat die.
> They had 3 cats and that was the second to die from car accidents.


:notworthy: to your mum and auntie! That was absolutely brilliant and that woman was right to be ashamed at that sort of attitude. WTF does she have animals if she can do that???



RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> Although the village I live in has a few mai roads around/through it, we're quite lucky that 90% of people round here get their cats in at night, we let ours out at 8am and sometimes they only go out to do their business and come back in again we make sure they're in by 5pm and then they're not allowed out until the next day. We're forever opening doors and windows for the cats to come in and out, they've managed to find a way to get into the bathroom window from outside now so, they're always around the house or in the fields down the road.
> We've lived here for 10 years so the cats know who/where to avoid (however, our neighbours do let them in their houses sometimes)
> 
> We've had 2 cats killed on the road, we've found that female cats seem to wander more (both that got killed were female) and the first one wasn't microchipped so when someone phoned the RSPCA she ended up miles away when she died and we promised the inspector we'd get every single pet microchipped from then on and we have, all our boys are chipped and neutered so we don't get any kittens and we know where they are if anything happens to them.
> ...


Sorry, I don't care how quiet a village is, it still has traffic and often the quieter the road, the more vulnerable the cat, purely because they aren't 'traffic wise'.

I've known of cats be killed in quiet villages, one of my kittens went to someone who lived at the end of a dead end road in a very quiet village. The village had no shops, only residential houses and it was accessed by a single lane access from a very minor 'B' road and their bungalow was surrounded by wide open fields. The kitten was killed on that extremely quiet road when she was 5 years old!


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

ilovecornsnakes said:


> I wouldn't be suprised if the reason people leave their cats out all the time is that they like having a kitten round the house for the first few weeks/months then can't be bothered when it gets too big to cuddle and play with and go 'awww, cutie ikkle kitty'.


Yeah, it wouldn't surprise me if that was the reason, people got bored after the kitten stage, thats what a lot of people buy them for, especially if its bought for children and the adults aren't really fussed.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

I agree with the above. If you're not a 'cat person' which not a lot of people really are, I can see how some people get bored with them as they're so independent. I wish more people would think this through before buying, but unfortunately there are so many cheap moggy kittens for sale, it makes it all too easy for them to buy on impulse. I also wish more people would realise that cats actually enjoy 'play' long into adulthood- my own grown up cats love nothing better than chasing a laser light over the floor and walls! 
There are so many dangers out there to cats of all ages and both sexes. My neighbour had two maine **** kittens stolen from her GARDEN not long ago, and my old Burmese beauty was stolen at the age of ten. When I was young, we had one kitten killed on the road and one from eating poison at the council yard within weeks of each other. A few years back one of my mums (deranged) neighbours killed six cats in her street by purposely poisoning them (he got a caution believe it or not:bash. Believe me it is NOT worth the risk. You CAN give your cats enriching lives if you are willing to spend a bit of time on them, if not, don't get one.
Edit: should point out that the above comments are not aimed at anyone in particular, more my a-hole neighbours at the moment!


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I don't understand how people can have cats die on roads and then still get another cat and let it outside. The 'family' cats (at my mothers) have always been outside cats but they were neutered and identifyable and never went toward the road (always stayed to the back of the house which leads onto fields), they are still outside cats at 16 but now don't leave the garden, and she has another younger cat who doesn't leave the garden. When I moved out and got my kitten, it was let out when 'old enough' because that's what we'd always done, and it died on the road really young, I was devastated, I never would have acted like that woman, he was rushed straight to the vet, emergency hours, dragged the vet from tea :blush: and he took the cat home with him, but unfortunately we lost him a few days later. I would never let my new cat out, he has lots of toys to keep him entertained and he loves a game of fetch XD


I couldn't find any 'cheap moggy kittens' when I was looking, paid more than I expected to, but didn't mind.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

em_40 said:


> I don't understand how people can have cats die on roads and then still get another cat and let it outside. The 'family' cats (at my mothers) have always been outside cats but they were neutered and identifyable and never went toward the road (always stayed to the back of the house which leads onto fields), they are still outside cats at 16 but now don't leave the garden, and she has another younger cat who doesn't leave the garden. When I moved out and got my kitten, it was let out when 'old enough' because that's what we'd always done, and it died on the road really young, I was devastated, I never would have acted like that woman, he was rushed straight to the vet, emergency hours, dragged the vet from tea :blush: and he took the cat home with him, but unfortunately we lost him a few days later. I would never let my new cat out, he has lots of toys to keep him entertained and he loves a game of fetch XD
> 
> *
> I couldn't find any 'cheap moggy kittens' when I was looking, paid more than I expected to, but didn't mind.*


Oh believe me, they are there! Have a look on preloved or in your local corner shop, you'll see dozens for 25/30 quid! My neighbour's poor cat has just had her SIXTH litter :gasp: and she GIVES them away. Now that is just pure laziness not to get her neutered and it makes me sick.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

em_40 said:


> I don't understand how people can have cats die on roads and then still get another cat and let it outside. The 'family' cats (at my mothers) have always been outside cats but they were neutered and identifyable and never went toward the road (always stayed to the back of the house which leads onto fields), they are still outside cats at 16 but now don't leave the garden, and she has another younger cat who doesn't leave the garden. When I moved out and got my kitten, it was let out when 'old enough' because that's what we'd always done, and it died on the road really young, I was devastated, I never would have acted like that woman, he was rushed straight to the vet, emergency hours, dragged the vet from tea :blush: and he took the cat home with him, but unfortunately we lost him a few days later. I would never let my new cat out, he has lots of toys to keep him entertained and he loves a game of fetch XD
> 
> 
> I couldn't find any 'cheap moggy kittens' when I was looking, paid more than I expected to, but didn't mind.


The two cats that we lost on the road didn't grow up here, the three we have now are very streetwise, they don't go near the road anymore.

I can see where you're coming from with replacing them, we wouldn't have replaced ours if we didn't feel that sort of empty feeling, if we lose any more we wont replace them, its not a good idea to replace them if you keep losing them in the same way.
We shouldn't have replaced the ones we lost before I will fully admit that, it was a stupid idea but, after having the cats we have, I can't imagine what life would be like if we didn't get them.

You simply cannot replace the pets you have, you wont find something with the same character and just not the same pet.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

Cant agree more with the op, When had a rabbit and guinea pig they had free run of out garden and spent time and money making it escape proof for them. When we got new nabours they brought a cat with them. One day there cat came into our garden to eat our guinea pig. We saw it stalking him but the rabbit saw it first and befor we could get out there the rabbit attacked the cat and sent it back over the fence with a ripped ear and a few patches of fur missing. Eventhought there cat came into our garden to kill our animal they had the nurve to complain to us about the cat getting hurt.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

the cat has hung on to life despite very serious injuries.I shan't ring again as I can't offer her a home.She's young,not micro chipped and no owner has come forward.I've posted on the local facebook animal groups and on the pets lost website:sad:It's all very sad.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou said:


> The two cats that we lost on the road didn't grow up here, the three we have now are very streetwise, they don't go near the road anymore.
> 
> I can see where you're coming from with replacing them, we wouldn't have replaced ours if we didn't feel that sort of empty feeling, if we lose any more we wont replace them, its not a good idea to replace them if you keep losing them in the same way.
> We shouldn't have replaced the ones we lost before I will fully admit that, it was a stupid idea but, after having the cats we have, I can't imagine what life would be like if we didn't get them.
> ...


Wasn't directed at you btw, it's just the attitude of some people, they don't ever stop to think that they are losing all these cats the same way, it seems that a lot of people just think of that as 'how a cat dies' if you know what I mean, like it's normal. 
I know what you mean about feeling empty, we lost our cat and said we couldn't have any more where we live, that lasted a few months, but the house is empty without a cat, so we keep one as a house cat now. 

I've had 3 cats, free, free and £5 (that's what I consider cheap moggies) the newest was £30 I know it's not 'expensive' but it's more expensive than they used to be in my experience.


Hope the kitty pulls through and finds a nice safe, new home. Good work for getting it to a vet.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

This is a sore point for me at the moment.

My cats are, and always have been house cats. Other cats around here can be a minor nuisance but near neighbours recently got a new kitten and it has caused me so much grief!

It constantly hangs around my garden watching and stalking my poultry. I have quite a few true bantams and I feel they're at serious risk. I have had a couple disappear in the past and although I can't be certain cats were responsible it's highly likely. For my own peace of mind and the safety of my birds I am now enclosing them in a large walk-in aviary which is going to cost me a LOT of money. 

The last straw was last week when this cat scaled my privet hedge and killed the blackbird fledgling there. This time I do know it was responsible as I saw it. I'm sick of hearing people say 'it's only natural'. It isn't because they are not a native :censor: species. I just find it totally unacceptable that they can simply be let out to roam and kill and maim wildlife, other pets and livestock.


----------



## BigHomer (Apr 21, 2012)

Keeping all cats as house cats is a very narrow minded view. 
My cat would be miserable if we kept him in due to the very slim chance of him maybe being hit by a car. He is nearly 8 now, he has managed to cross roads safely for a very long time. 
Yes, he wanders and there are possibly neighbours who can't stand him. I don't much like the sound of the birds my neigbour keeps. I hate the noise. They annoy my cat, annoy my children with their singing and i have twice noticed escapees. Should he stop keeping them because I don't like them? :whistling2:
It's an each to their own scenario. 
If you have a neutered cat that is allowed out during the day and brought in at 12 or so (that's when mine comes in) I really don't see the issue. Wandering around with free access isn't a good idea but a cat that is in and out all day is getting plenty of attention.
The idea that people let their cats out because they are bored of them is a new one to me. Some cats don't enjoy being inside and would rather lounge in the garden. If they are yowling to get out so they can greet all passers by then why shoudl we coop them up? They enjoy interacting with people.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

But surely his bird isn't coming into your garden to kill your pets or sh*t in your garden - there is a difference!

I had 3 cats which were all allowed their freedom when I got them. One in particular adored the great outdoors and spent hours away on explorations etc.

When we decided to catproof our garden, the other two didn't seem to have any problem with being 'trapped' in the garden, even though one of them also enjoyed being out. The one who adored being out the most patrolled the fence for about 3-4 weeks trying to escape and then gave up. After that we never saw any difference in his behaviour at all. He certainly wasn't miserable.

Cats are very adaptable creatures and will always make the best of their lot.


----------



## Christie_ZXR (May 14, 2011)

All my four cats are house cats. I live on a main road, and I wouldn't dream of letting them out to get squashed. The sheer amount of "have you seen this cat" posters I end up putting up in my shop window is enough to put me off alone.
I saw a poor cat hit by a car less than 100yds from my front door, and luckily a good friend of mine was up, and came in her car to drive it down the local emergency vets for me. We found the owner in the end, but the cat didn't make it sadly 

The problem I have is a lot of my friends, and my mum actually, are of the opinion that cats want to go out, so we should let them out. The bloody dog wants to got out most of the time, but we don't chuck him out onto the high street to have a good wander around! I keep telling them "when I live in a quieter area" and neglecting to mention that that will probably be never....


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

BigHomer said:


> Keeping all cats as house cats is a very narrow minded view.
> My cat would be miserable if we kept him in due to the very slim chance of him maybe being hit by a car. He is nearly 8 now, he has managed to cross roads safely for a very long time.
> Yes, he wanders and there are possibly neighbours who can't stand him. I don't much like the sound of the birds my neigbour keeps. I hate the noise. They annoy my cat, annoy my children with their singing and i have twice noticed escapees. Should he stop keeping them because I don't like them? :whistling2:
> It's an each to their own scenario.
> ...


But its not just the risk of him being hit by a car, what about the risk of him harassing and killing other peoples pets and wildlife? Or using there gardens as his personal toilet?
You say your neigbours birds annoy you but at the end of the day they are keeping them contained on their property, their birds are not comming on to your property and using it as a toilet or harassing/attacking your pets. Thats the big diffrence. If you fenced your garden with a cat proof fence they could still go out and would have no risk of getting hit by a car or harming other animals.


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

We've got cats where we live that lay in the middle of the road, there's one that doesn't even move when a car comes up!


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

We have a 12 year old tom cat that the fiancee brought with him when he moved in with me. Ollie-cat is neutured and we bring him in at night. 
Infact some days he does not go out at all... that is our choice... but also with his age he is going out less and deciding rather to look out the open window and only go out to stretch his legs and go for his poop and pee.

I remember reading some where (can't remember where or if it's true), that welfare side of things a cat/dog (cat in this case) should be under your care at all times. And by letting them out they are not under your care. So if they are harmed it not some one else who is liable, it is you, the owner.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

My cat is very much an outdoors cat, he loves to be outside and doesn't even want to come into the house when it rains. He's 15 and very healthy, never had to go to the vet for any illness or injury, just usual vaccinations. Keeping him locked up in the house will make him miserable. He loves to prowl, explore and basically be a cat!

Just because some cats like being kept indoors doesn't mean all do!


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

zazz said:


> Just because some cats like being kept indoors doesn't mean all do!


Some times you don't have a choice. Were lucky were ground floor flat, but the people upstairs who have cats are indoors cats. If they are brought up as a house cat, then don't know any different.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's the point! :2thumb:

Provided you give them plenty of attention and toys to play with they don't miss what they've never had and even those who've had their freedom have adapted.


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

Cats by their very nature, like to wander and explore, but you still have a responsibility to keep an eye on them. I was devastated when my then tiny burmese appeared at the window with a squirrel in her mouth- and she couldn't get out of the back garden! Similarly, at our old house my tom would laze about in next doors garden, which she didn't mind. But if he pooped in her garden I would be respectfully asked to clean it up, and quite rightly so.
In my opinion I don't give a stuff if my cat likes to wander or 'prowl' around, at night he is in for his own safety.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

PeanutButterJellyTime said:


> Some times you don't have a choice. Were lucky were ground floor flat, but the people upstairs who have cats are indoors cats. If they are brought up as a house cat, then don't know any different.


I'm not saying there's anything wrong with cats being kept indoors. Some cats and indoor cats, some are outdoors cats - that was my point, and I would not criticise either decision, unlike some in this thread!


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

This has always been my problem with cat owners who let their cats roam and do as they please. I will never understand why you would let your beloved pet just roam around unsupervised! Not only that but like you mentioned, they are a nuisance to other people, and why should anyone have to put up with it?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

5plusmany said:


> Cats by their very nature, like to wander and explore, but you still have a responsibility to keep an eye on them. I was devastated when my then tiny burmese appeared at the window with a squirrel in her mouth- and she couldn't get out of the back garden! Similarly, at our old house my tom would laze about in next doors garden, which she didn't mind. But if he pooped in her garden I would be respectfully asked to clean it up, and quite rightly so.
> In my opinion I don't give a stuff if my cat likes to wander or 'prowl' around, at night he is in for his own safety.


But you can say that about all animals. All animals like to wander around freely...if I left the door open my dog would go off and wander around aimlessly...so should I let him?


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

Kat91 said:


> But you can say that about all animals. All animals like to wander around freely...if I left the door open my dog would go off and wander around aimlessly...so should I let him?


This argument doesn't really apply. Dogs are not cats. 

There's no right or wrong answer when it comes to cats living indoors or outdoors. This is really all down to personal choice.

My cat is almost semi-feral and cannot be confined to the house. I provide shelter for when it rains and he comes to the porch to be fed. I accept the risks and this is an arrangement that has worked for us for the past 15 years.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

my dogs are hunting mad and would love to go out as a pack dispatching any creature they came across.How happy they would be to have a dog flap to the great outdoors where they would be a menace to all creatures and neighbours.Would I allow it ,of course not.Plus I wouldn't want them to be at risk,it's hard for me to understand how this is acceptable to cat owners.No one on this thread has been rude or anti cat.I've personally gone to a lot of trouble for someone elses animal.I did ring again,the cat is doing well and is now recuperating at the RSPCA.Friendly and in good condition but with no identity it's estranged probably forever from it's owner and the RSPCA has picked up the bill for injuries which include a broken pelvis,I just can't find that scenario acceptable/defendable.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

sarahc said:


> my dogs are hunting mad and would love to go out as a pack dispatching any creature they came across.How happy they would be to have a dog flap to the great outdoors where they would be a menace to all creatures and neighbours.Would I allow it ,of course not.Plus I wouldn't want them to be at risk,it's hard for me to understand how this is acceptable to cat owners.No one on this thread has been rude or anti cat.I've personally gone to a lot of trouble for someone elses animal.I did ring again,the cat is doing well and is now recuperating at the RSPCA.Friendly and in good condition but with no identity it's estranged probably forever from it's owner and the RSPCA has picked up the bill for injuries which include a broken pelvis,I just can't find that scenario acceptable/defendable.


My dog would probably be dead within hours of being allowed to roam outside in the street, because he's a bouncing, excitable idiot with no street sense.
My cat, on the other hand, is clever and streetwise, with 15 years of street smarts on his side. He's not the usual fluffy house cat. Keeping him indoors causes him extreme stress. Would you find that acceptable?


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

more acceptable than him being in my garden menacing my animals,yes,he's yours not mine.


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

Ollie-cat is an old boy, but he has had his fair shares of cat fights ( and they can be quite ugly at times, and costs huge in vet bills), killed alot of wild-life, and uses others gardens as his toilets.
If he wasn't given the snip he would go about willy nilly having humpty-dumpty with all the female cats.
He hates being shut indoors, but we make the choice to keep him in for his own protection (eg: Bad weather, etc). We as the people who are bound to looking after him can not do so when we can't see him as he is outside wondering about.
Like some one else said dogs would do the same.... dogs do count as they still have their natural instincts (they are related from wolves after all) and that natural instinct is to run about and hunt... look at hunting dogs (spaniels,etc), with the right trainging to make them "tame" we use them to help us hunt....

I'll shut up now


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

We'll have to agree to disagree sarahc, my cat doesn't go further than our own street and menaces no one's animals!



PeanutButterJellyTime said:


> If he wasn't given the snip he would go about willy nilly having humpty-dumpty with all the female cats.


I loved your wording of this


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

well obviously I can only generalise,not talk about your cat as such and generally they kill birds in anyones garden.I've no problem agreeing to disagree,be a boring forum for sure if we all agreed with each other.


----------



## zazz (Mar 27, 2012)

sarahc said:


> I've no problem agreeing to disagree,be a boring forum for sure if we all agreed with each other.


I'll agree with you on that one!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

To the people who are saying my cats always went out and its ok... Just because you've been lucky doesn't mean its right.... 

Im an HGV Mechanic and have been to more than one breakdown where I have had to peel cats off of fan belts due to cats finding a nice "safe" warm place to sleep... This wasn't pleasant for me and I'd rather not have to do it again. I work in a bus garage now and apparently there used to be stray cats floated about in the garage before i started it was so bad they had to check all around the bus and engine for cats and kittens so as not to chew them up. Do you think the people who let these cats had the same attitude as you? 

30 years ago people used to open doors and let their dogs out to free roam this is not seen as good pet ownership, the sooner cat owners come round to the same idea the better. Another thing if dogs were still allowed out and your cats were being eaten or mauled like the cats do to squirrels birds and rodents, would this be OK as its just what dogs do?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think a lot of the problem is that people see their fluffy kitty lying by the fire and playing in the garden all innocent, what they fail to understand is that the fluffy fireside kitty turns into a ferocious hunter and becomes a nuisance to others once out of its owners watchful eye.
There isnt one other pet that we own that is allowed to wander at will so why should we allow cats to?


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

zazz said:


> my cat doesn't go further than our own street and menaces no one's animals!


Do you watch your cat every second it is outside, or are you the only one in your street with animals? other wise you cant know if its harassin or attacking other animals.


----------



## PPVallhunds (May 23, 2010)

There are cat proof fences that people can use in there gardens so they can let there cats outside with out the risk of them getting hurt or them causing harm to other animals. 
I dont get why some cat owners think its perfectly ok to let there cat roam about and hunt other animals which can include peoples pets. Some one i know who has out side cats who hunt just says they are cats and its what the naturaly do. If someone was to let there dog out to roam and it caught and killed there cat i bet they wouldnt see it the same way, and it is the same way as dog naturaly want to explor and hunt just like cats do but for somereason the majority of dog owners know not to let them.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

PeanutButterJellyTime said:


> Like some one else said dogs would do the same.... dogs do count as they still have their natural instincts (they are related from wolves after all) and that natural instinct is to run about and hunt... look at hunting dogs (spaniels,etc), with the right trainging to make them "tame" we use them to help us hunt....





DavieB said:


> 30 years ago people used to open doors and let their dogs out to free roam this is not seen as good pet ownership, the sooner cat owners come round to the same idea the better. Another thing if dogs were still allowed out and your cats were being eaten or mauled like the cats do to squirrels birds and rodents, would this be OK as its just what dogs do?


That has always been my point! When I was a child (which sadly was a lot longer ago than 30 years) most people just opened their front doors and let their dogs out and let them in again when they came home. That was the norm - it isn't now, it's against the law.

I hope one day it will be against the law for people to do the same with cats.



zazz said:


> my cat doesn't go further than our own street and menaces no one's animals!





PPVallhunds said:


> Do you watch your cat every second it is outside, or are you the only one in your street with animals? other wise you cant know if its harassin or attacking other animals.


That's what I'd like to know. I just don't think you can spend every second that your cat is outside watching what it's doing - sorry! :sad:

I honestly don't think people realise the distance their cats will roam when they are allowed their freedom.


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

When our old boy was younger (still does from time to time), he used to wonder to places miles away.
Quite a few times he walked 5 miles near the fiancee's work, and was just sat watching the twitter-birds acting all twitter-pated (pervy birds) im sure he was sat there thinking "yummy tit-l'orange" and sure he would of been sat there with feathers poking out of his mouth looking like his had a pillow fight with the local female prozzy cat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Wonderfully descriptive! :roll2:


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Wonderfully descriptive! :roll2:


I only write it, coz it's what he would do if given half the chance.
Saying that.... stupid cat even though his had the snip, still damands that my dressing gown is plonked on the floor at night so he can hump it... failing that, my leg is the next best thing :bash:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You should compare notes with Gina - one of her neuters has its own w*nk blanket cos he was the same with her!


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> *There are cat proof fences that people can use in there* gardens so they can let there cats outside with out the risk of them getting hurt or them causing harm to other animals.
> I dont get why some cat owners think its perfectly ok to let there cat roam about and hunt other animals which can include peoples pets. Some one i know who has out side cats who hunt just says they are cats and its what the naturaly do. If someone was to let there dog out to roam and it caught and killed there cat i bet they wouldnt see it the same way, and it is the same way as dog naturaly want to explor and hunt just like cats do but for somereason the majority of dog owners know not to let them.


Thats what we used to have but the bugger still caught a squirrel! In the end we got one of those lean to things so she could pop out the kitchen window and sit there lazing in the sun - looking but not touching!
To be fair though, cats don't always kill. We had a lovely tom years back who regularly brought home frogs and just left them hopping about on the landing. One morning we came downstairs to the sound of chirping..oh god, i thought..oh god indeed, he'd left three young thrushes in different corners of the living room, all completely unharmed, and gone to sleep upstairs!


----------



## beckyj (Oct 13, 2011)

I've lost 2 cats, one to the road and one that just never came home. My current 3 are all house cats, and I will never have a free roaming cat again.

I did feel a bit mean at first keeping them in, but they don't seem to bother, cats spend most of their time asleep anyway! They have a couple of huge cat trees and loads of toys, and I spend time playing with them every day. 

As somebody said it's illegal to let your dog roam and poo in peoples gardens, but if your cat goes and has a crap in your neighbours garden you're not obliged to pick it up! 

There is just too many risks in letting your cat out to roam and after all, would you let your 3 year old out for a little wander, because a 3 year old probably has about as much road sense as a cat!


----------



## PeanutButterJellyTime (Mar 19, 2012)

feorag said:


> You should compare notes with Gina - one of her neuters has its own w*nk blanket cos he was the same with her!


LOL..... maby get a few tips off of her instead of the usual tactic "get off my :censor: leg!!!!!!!!"


----------



## amyjl (Feb 21, 2010)

All four of mine have always been house cats. they are all chipped, collared and tagged with different types of tags just incase they do escape the house somehow. 

they have plenty of toys/lights/scratching posts to entertain and we are thinking of getting an outdoor cat run for supervised fresh air time.

I would be gutted if anything happened to any of them as they are my babies.

In november our kitten who was 12weeks broken her leg while playing and it cost us £700 or more to have metal pins and plates made and fitted. most people would of had the £20 kitten they had for four weeks put down! (her months free insurance from the vets ran out three days before and i had forgotten to renew it. Could of kicked myself with that bill just before xmas!)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet you could have kicked yourself - that was a grave (and expensive) memory lapse :sad:

I sold all my kittens with insurance and emphasised the need to renew that insurance when it expired, even it only for a year or two. If the kitten didn't need to see a vet in that year or 2 there was every possibility that it had no genetic or congenital problems and then it was up to them whether they continued to keep up the insurance. if they were planning on allowing that kitten to free roam though, that was a different matter and they should keep up the insurance for life.


----------



## SakuraPastel (May 14, 2011)

My adult cat max is let out in the day but hes so extreamly nervous he barely makes it past the door and now with the new cats he doesn't get bored and want to go out anymore. My other cat who is curious as could be is only let out on a harness with me. Why shouldnt you be able to "walk" your cat.


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

Totally agree that cats should be kept indoors or confined to there own gardens.
I am getting really fed up with a large black and white tom constantly stalking our rabbit! 
He doesn't even have to be outside for this bloody cat to scare him.We have a large french window that our rabbit likes to lay next to when it's sunny.
This bloody cat is always scaring him by jumping at the glass!!
When it's warm and he can go outside we have to use a run made out of an old explorer rat cage so we know he is safe.


----------



## Barlow (Sep 23, 2010)

Cats should never have been domesticated in the first place. They destroy our wildlife and have no place in british ecology. Us humans are so selfish and one day we will really rfuk this planet up beyond the point of no return!


----------



## SakuraPastel (May 14, 2011)

NO animal should ever have been domesticated case and point... not to be hypocritical thought eh.. Anyway. If people just took care of their animals better then there would be no problem, now if we could just stop the people walking their dogs leaving :censor: everywhere it would be all good!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

feorag said:


> You should compare notes with Gina - one of her neuters has its own w*nk blanket cos he was the same with her!


 lol!!


----------



## 123dragon (Jan 15, 2011)

my cat can go out when ever he wants when we are home, hes getting old now and only goes out to toilet or if its sunny hang with his freinds for a few hours (yes him and next doors cats love each other)
when i move somtime in the next few months im thinking about cat proofing the garden somhow so he can just go out in the back


----------



## triggertroika (Jul 28, 2012)

My two Kitties are house cats and will stay that way forever. 

We will be building a run for then when we move to a house with a bigger garden so that they may have some outside time without hurting themselves or any one else. Cats devastate wildlife, and pets, and there are so many dangers for free roaming cats. 

Letting my cats out is not an option! I have several friends who share this thinking, but many people think we are cruel or wrong. My cats are very happy and healthy, our vet is very happy with their condition and said my black cat is the biggest, healthiest black kitty he has ever seen!  

Xxx


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

People who allow their cats to free roam are my biggest pet peeve. I have no problem with cats, I grew up with one and although she was a terror, I loved her dearly, but why should I have to put up with other peoples pets using my front and back lawn as a toilet and winding up my dog? If it was the other way around, somebody would have something to say about it. It's just people being lazy and not wanting to entertain their own pets, build an outdoor enclosure for them, secure your garden, do whatever it takes to stop YOUR pet going onto other peoples property. We also can't drive down our street without almost hitting one. It's just ridiculous. Look after your bloody animals!


----------

